# Bedarf vs. Bedürfnis



## bearded

[Moderatornotiz: Abgespalten von diesem Thread.]

Die Bedeutungen von 'Bedürfnis' und 'Bedarf' scheinen mir nicht wirklich identisch zu sein: ersteres wird des öfteren auch im moralischen Sinne verwendet (_wish, urge_), etwa ''ihr Bedürfnis nach Liebe''..., und letzteres vorwiegend materiell, etwa ''Europas Bedarf an Flüssiggas''.
Im Plural sind diese Bedeutungen mMn  jeweils unverändert.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Die Bedeutungen von 'Bedürfnis' und 'Bedarf' scheinen mir nicht wirklich identisch zu sein: ersteres wird des öfteren auch im moralischen Sinne verwendet (_wish, urge_), etwa ''ihr Bedürfnis nach Liebe''..., und letzteres vorwiegend materiell, etwa ''Europas Bedarf an Flüssiggas''.
> Im Plural sind diese Bedeutungen mMn  jeweils unverändert.


Nein, „Bedürfnis“ und „Bedarf“ sind geradezu Antonyme! Ein „Bedürfnis“ ist etwas, wovon man sich erleichtern/befreien will, während ein „Bedarf“ etwas ist, es aufzunehmen!


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Gernot,
"Bedürfnis" ist ein Homonym bzw. polysem. Es hat die von Dir angegebene Bedeutung auch, neben mehreren anderen.
Es ist abhängig vom Kontext.

Bedürfnis – Wikipedia


> Unter *Bedürfnis* versteht man in der Alltagssprache Verlangen, Wunsch, Ansprüche („wachsende Bedürfnisse“) oder etwas meist materielles zum Leben Notwendiges.[1][2] In der Psychologie wird Bedürfnis oft definiert als „Zustand oder Erleben eines Mangels, verbunden mit dem Wunsch ihn zu beheben“[3] oder als das Verlangen oder der Wunsch, einem empfundenen oder tatsächlichen Mangel Abhilfe zu schaffen.[4] Dieser allgemeine psychologische Begriff, dem die Termini Motiv und Motivation sinnverwandt sind, ist Bezugspunkt der Darstellung und ist den wirtschaftswissenschaftlichen, philosophischen oder anderen Verwendungen des Begriffs verwandt.




In der Wirtschaft besteht (nach meinem inneren Wörterbuch) folgendes Verhältnis: Der Bedarf ist das, was erforderlich und zugleich bezahlbar ist, um Bedürfnisse  von Kunden zu erfüllen. Ich hoffe, das ist nicht zu sehr DDR-Wissen.
Zu den Bedürfnissen zählt unter anderem, was in der Wikipedia angegeben ist.


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Ein „Bedürfnis“ ist etwas, wovon man sich erleichtern/befreien will


Meinst Du etwa, dass ''ihr Bedürfnis nach Liebe'' bedeutet, sie möchte sich von der Liebe befreien?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Meinst Du etwa, dass ''ihr Bedürfnis nach Liebe'' bedeutet, sie möchte sich von der Liebe befreien?


_Bedürfnis_ ist subjektiv und _Bedarf_ ist objektiv (Bedarf beschreibt die objektive Notwendigkeit,  eine Resource einzusetzen, um ein Ziel zu erreichen.  _Bedürfnis_ beschreibt ein subjekives Verlangen, was natürlich selbst wieder objektiv Auswirkungen auf das Verhalten einer Person haben kann; _Bedürfnis_ selbst beschreibt aber immer etwas gefühltes). In diesem Sinne drückt es diametrale, oder sagen wir vielleicht lieber _komplementäre _Aspekte aus.



Gernot Back said:


> Ein „Bedürfnis“ ist etwas, wovon man sich erleichtern/befreien will, während ein „Bedarf“ etwas ist, es aufzunehmen!


Du denkst hier vielleicht an das, was man in Bedürfnisbefriedigungsanstalten tut. Das ist eine sehr spezielle, indirekte und euphemistische Art, diese spezielle Sache zu beschreiben. Der eigentlichen Bedeutung von _Bedürfnis_ wird das aber nicht gerecht.


----------



## elroy

Gernot Back said:


> Ein „Bedürfnis“ ist etwas, wovon man sich erleichtern/befreien will, während ein „Bedarf“ etwas ist, es aufzunehmen!





berndf said:


> Du denkst hier vielleicht an das, was man in Bedürfnisbefriedigungsanstalten tut. Das ist eine sehr spezielle, indirekte und euphemistische Art, diese spezielle Sache zu beschreiben.





berndf said:


> _Bedürfnis_ ist subjektiv und _Bedarf_ ist objektiv



Das ist mir leider zu abstrakt. Könnt Ihr bitte darauf eingehen bzw. Beispiele liefern?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das ist mir leider zu abstrakt. Könnt Ihr bitte darauf eingehen bzw. Beispiele liefern?


_Die Produktionsprozesse bei BASF haben einen hohen Bedarf an Erdgas_. Hier ginge _Bedürfnis_ nicht.
_Ich habe ein Bedürfnis nach Liebe_. Hier ginge _Bedarf_ nicht.


----------



## elroy

Aber ich glaube, "Bedürfnisse" kann sich auch auf objektive "needs" beziehen, oder?

Z.B. 
_Wir haben einen neuen akademischen Betreuer angestellt, um die steigenden Bedürfnisse der Studenten zu erfüllen._

Ich würde sogar im Falle eines subjektiven Bedürfnisses eher "Ich *empfinde* ein/das Bedürfnis" sagen als "Ich *habe*...". 

Und was ist mit dem Bedarf, von dem man sich befreien will, und den "Bedürfnisbefriedigungsanstalten"? Das verstehe ich alles nicht.


----------



## berndf

berndf said:


> Das Wort wird I.d.R. als reines Abstraktum verwendet, wofür es konzeptionell keine Plural-Semantik gibt, etwa so wie für _informationen_ im Englischen.


Ich sollte vielleicht ergänzen, dass Bedarf, ähnlich wie _information_ auf Englisch, auch quantitativ benutzt werden kann, allerdings nicht-zählbar, was auch bedeuten, dass es keinen sinnvollen Plural gibt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich sollte vielleicht ergänzen, dass Bedarf, ähnlich wie _information_ auf Englisch, auch quantitativ benutzt werden kann, allerdings nicht-zählbar


Auch hier wäre ein Beispiel nützlich.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wir haben einen neuen akademischen Betreuer angestellt, um die steigenden Bedürfnisse der Studenten zu erfüllen.


Richtig. Das ist aber auch subjektiv.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Das ist aber auch subjektiv.


Wie würdest Du es ausdrücken, wenn Du Dich auf objektive "needs" beziehen möchtest?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Auch hier wäre ein Beispiel nützlich.


Im Englischen ginge _he gave him much information_. Es ginge aber nicht *_he gave him many Informations_. So ist es auch mit Bedarf im Deutschen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wie würdest Du es ausdrücken, wenn Du Dich auf objektive "needs" beziehen möchtest?


Vielleicht ist die Bedeutung der Opposition _subjektiv - objektiv_, die ich meine nicht ganz evident. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn man die juristische Bedeutung von subjektiv unmöglich und objektiv unmöglich als Beispiel heranzieht. Subjektiv hat hier nichts mit _empfunden_ zu tun, sondern es bedeutet _auf dir Person bezogen_.

Wenn man sagt _etwas ist objektiv unmöglich_, dann bedeutet dies, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt. Wenn man sagt _etwas ist subjektiv unmöglich_, dann bedeutet dies, dass der betreffendenden Person die Möglichkeit oder die Fähigkeit fehlt, anderen Personen diese Möglichkeit aber schon besteht. Hilft das weiter?


----------



## elroy

Ja, das hilft schon weiter, danke!

Eine Frage noch:


berndf said:


> _Die Produktionsprozesse bei BASF haben einen hohen Bedarf an Erdgas_. Hier ginge _Bedürfnis_ nicht.
> _Ich habe ein Bedürfnis nach Liebe_. Hier ginge _Bedarf_ nicht.


Inwiefern ist es im ersten Beispiel objektiv? Es geht ja nur um diesen konkreten Prozess, bei einem anderen Prozess besteht der Bedarf viellicht nicht.

Oder trifft "subjektiv" wirklich nur auf _Personen_ zu? 



elroy said:


> Und was ist mit dem Bedarf, von dem man sich befreien will, und den "Bedürfnisbefriedigungsanstalten"? Das verstehe ich alles nicht.


Das hier wüsste ich auch noch gerne.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Und was ist mit dem Bedarf, von dem man sich befreien will, und den "Bedürfnisbefriedigungsanstalten"? Das verstehe ich alles nicht.


Öffentliche Toiletten. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es das wirklich mal als Bürokratendeutsch gab oder ob das von Anfang an ein humoristischer Ausdruck ist. Auf jeden Fall ist _Bedürfnis_ ein Euphemismus für _auf die Toilette müssen_ ist 

Ebenso ist 


Gernot Back said:


> sich erleichtern


ein Euphemismus _für auf dif Toilette _gehen ist.


----------



## bearded

Also dann soll man #2 nur als Witz auffassen.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden gibt dafür kürzer: Bedürfnisanstalt = öffentliche Toilette



berndf said:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es das wirklich mal als Bürokratendeutsch gab oder ob das von Anfang an ein humoristischer Ausdruck ist.


Ich denke, es war bereits ein Euphemismus.

Es behandelt ein Tabu-Thema, für das es viele Euphemismen gibt. 
Eins davon ist Bedürfnis bzw. Notdurft.
Eine Sammlung findet man im Redensartenindex.
Siehe auch die Toilette - Redensarten-Index


----------



## διαφορετικός

Einen Bedarf nennt man nur dann "Bedürfnis", wenn ein bestimmtes Agens nach dem betreffenden Objekt verlangt. Ein "Bedarf" kann hingegen in diesem Sinn anonym bzw. passiv sein, d.h. kein verlangendes Agens muss bekannt sein. "Bedarf" kann (wohl aus diesem Grund) kein Gefühl des Verlangens beschreiben, im Gegensatz zu "Bedürfnis".


----------



## Sowka

Ich denke, dass "Bedarf" immer etwas Quantifizierbares ist, "Bedürfnis" hingegen nicht. Vielleicht wird das an einem Beispiel deutlich:

_Im Winter habe ich habe ein großes *Bedürfnis nach* Gemütlichkeit. Deshalb habe ich dann einen großen *Bedarf an *Kerzen, verschiedenen Tees und Lebkuchen._


----------



## bearded

Euch allen vielen Dank für die interessanten Beiträge.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Der Bedarf beschreibt das konkrete Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.

Eine Person hat das Bedürfnis nach Nahrung. Hieraus entsteht der Bedarf nach Pasta. 😊


----------



## berndf

Pasta ist nicht notwendig deinen Hunger zu zu befriedigen, das kannst du auf ganz verschiedene Weisen machen. Wenn es darum geht, dass du Appetit auf Pasta hast (subjektiv), dann wäre es immer noch ein _Bedürfnis_. Ein _Bedarf _wäre es z.B., wenn du dabei bist, ein bestimmtes Gericht zubereiten und für dieses Gericht Pasta als Zutat notwendig ist, sonst kannst du nicht weiter machen (objektiv).


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

berndf said:


> Pasta ist nicht notwendig deinen Hunger zu zu befriedigen, das kannst du auf ganz verschiedene Weisen machen. Wenn es darum geht, dass du Appetit auf Pasta hast (subjektiv), dann wäre es immer noch ein _Bedürfnis_. Ein _Bedarf _wäre es z.B., wenn du dabei bist, ein bestimmtes Gericht zubereiten und für dieses Gericht Pasta als Zutat notwendig ist, sonst kannst du nicht weiter machen (objektiv).


Verzeihen Sie mir, aber ich bin anderer Meinung.. 😊

Bedarf = Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten/Gütern, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.?

Ein Bedürfnis ist das *Verlangen* nach einer bestimmten Sache. Bedürfnisse können sehr vielseitig sein, sie sind in erster Linie abhängig von der Lebenslage einer einzelnen Person. Da Bedürfnisse von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich sind, werden sie auch als *Individualbedürfnisse* bezeichnet.

Sie entstehen aus dem Wunsch, ein empfundenes Defizit zu beseitigen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Hieraus entsteht der Bedarf nach Pasta.


Es muss heißen "Bedarf *an *Pasta".


berndf said:


> Ein _Bedarf _wäre es z.B., wenn du dabei bist, ein bestimmtes Gericht zubereiten und für dieses Gericht Pasta als Zutat notwendig ist, sonst kannst du nicht weiter machen (objektiv).


 
Um das Gericht _Pasta _zu machen, brauchst du (= hast du Bedarf *an*) Teigwaren.


----------



## berndf

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Bedarf = Verlangen


Nein, du irrst dich. _Bedarf_ bezeichnet kein Verlangen, sondern eine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Eine Person hat das Bedürfnis nach Nahrung. Hieraus entsteht der Bedarf nach Pasta. 😊


Ich muss annehmen, dass diese Person eigentlich das Bedürfnis nach Pasta hat, nicht nach Nahrung. 



berndf said:


> _Bedarf_ bezeichnet kein Verlangen, sondern eine Notwendigkeit.


Oft wird aus dem Verlangen bzw. der Nachfrage rhetorisch eine Notwendigkeit konstruiert, indem man es "Bedarf" nennt. Man hat allerdings auch die Freiheit, zu definieren, zu welchem Zweck der "Bedarf" notwendig ist.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Oft wird aus dem Verlangen bzw. der Nachfrage rhetorisch eine Notwendigkeit konstruiert, indem man es "Bedarf" nennt. Man hat allerdings auch die Freiheit, zu definieren, zu welchem Zweck der "Bedarf" notwendig ist.


Solange eine Mittel-Zweck-Beziehung besteht, ist die in der Tat figurativ möglich. Wahrscheinlich ist es das, was @Włoskipolak 72 eigentlich ausdrücken wollte, ein "Mittel zum Zweck". Nur sein Beispiel hat nicht ganz gepasst.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

JClaudeK said:


> Es muss heißen "Bedarf *an *Pasta".
> 
> 
> Um das Gericht _Pasta _zu machen, brauchst du (= hast du Bedarf *an*) Teigwaren.


Es muss nicht so sein.. 

Bedürfnis, Bedarf & Nachfrage 


Bedarf und Nachfrage – Das verbirgt sich dahinter

Was sind überhaupt Bedarf und Nachfrage? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Bedürfnis und Bedarf? All das erfährst du hier.

Der Bedarf beschreibt das konkrete Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.



> *Beispiel*: Eine Person hat das Bedürfnis *nach* Nahrung. Hieraus entsteht der Bedarf *nach* Pasta.



Man sagt: *bei* Bedurf = w razie potrzeby,  oder *nach* Bedurf = w miarę potrzeby. _le cas échéant, en tant que de besoin._

Ich habe das Bedürfnis *nach* Ruhe. 

Bedarf *nach* effizientem Applikationsmanagement.


der Bedarf an Vitaminen
seinen Bedarf [an Lebensmitteln] decken
[keinen] Bedarf an/(Kaufmannssprache.) in etwas haben _(etwas [nicht] brauchen, benötigen)_
keinen Bedarf für Änderungen sehen
„Wir wollten doch zusammen ins Kino?“ – „Kein Bedarf!“ (salopp; _ich bin daran nicht interessiert_)
Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs
*bei* Bedarf _(im Bedarfsfall) _eine Tablette einnehmen
[je] *nach* Bedarf _(wie man es braucht)_



berndf said:


> Nein, du irrst dich. _Bedarf_ bezeichnet kein Verlangen, sondern eine Notwendigkeit.


Bedarf, der = in einer bestimmten Lage Benötigtes, Gewünschtes; Nachfrage nach etwas..
Bedarf = Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten/Gütern, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen 


διαφορετικός said:


> Ich muss annehmen, dass diese Person eigentlich das Bedürfnis nach Pasta hat, nicht nach Nahrung.
> 
> 
> Oft wird aus dem Verlangen bzw. der Nachfrage rhetorisch eine Notwendigkeit konstruiert, indem man es "Bedarf" nennt. Man hat allerdings auch die Freiheit, zu definieren, zu welchem Zweck der "Bedarf" notwendig ist.





berndf said:


> Solange eine Mittel-Zweck-Beziehung besteht, ist die in der Tat figurativ möglich. Wahrscheinlich ist es das, was @Włoskipolak 72 eigentlich ausdrücken wollte, ein "Mittel zum Zweck". Nur sein Beispiel hat nicht ganz gepasst.



Hier ist, was ich über den Bedarf herausgefunden habe.  


Der Bedarf beschreibt das konkrete Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen.


> *Beispiel*: Eine Person hat das Bedürfnis *nach* Nahrung. Hieraus entsteht der Bedarf *nach* Pasta.


Um ein Bedürfnis befriedigen zu können, muss der jeweiligen Person* ausreichend Geld (=Kaufkraft)* zur Verfügung stehen. Wie du dir bereits denken kannst, ist der Bedarf in der Wirtschaft daher von großem Interesse.

Bedarf = Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten/Gütern, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen

Jeder Mensch hat eine bestimmte Anzahl an Bedürfnissen. Für die Wirtschaft ist es also von großem Vorteil diesen heraus zu finden. Sie kann davon profitieren und sich dadurch einen wirtschaftlich starken Standpunkt aufbauen.

*Bedürfnis + Kaufwille = Bedarf*


Bedürfnis, Bedarf & Nachfrage - Einfach und verständlich für dich erklärt!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Bedürfnis + Kaufwille = Bedarf


Ja, das stimmt wohl, was den Einkauf bzw. Verkauf betrifft.

Meine folgende allgemeinere Definition des "Bedarfs" mit einer Abgrenzung gegenüber "Bedürfnissen" entspricht vermutlich auch der üblichen Verwendung des Wortes:

Der Bedarf ist ein Signal (etwa eine Mengenangabe oder die Angabe "vorhanden / nicht vorhanden"), das bestimmte Vorgänge oder Systeme steuert, die Bedürfnisse befriedigen. Solche Vorgänge sind typischerweise der Einkauf und die Produktion von Waren. Es gibt z.B. auch "Diskussionsbedarf"; dieser aktiviert die Organisation, in welcher die Diskussion stattfinden sollte. Diese Systeme reagieren also so, wie es gemäss Bedarf "notwendig" ist, oder zumindest erwartet man das von ihnen.

Hingegen steht nicht für jedes Bedürfnis ein System zur Befriedigung bereit. Oder man will manchmal nicht auf ein solches System anspielen. In diesen Fällen spricht man nicht von "Bedarf", sondern von "Bedürfnis".


----------



## JClaudeK

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Bedarf *nach* effizientem Applikationsmanagement.
> 
> 
> der Bedarf an Vitaminen
> seinen Bedarf [an Lebensmitteln] decken
> [keinen] Bedarf an/(Kaufmannssprache.) in etwas haben _(etwas [nicht] brauchen, benötigen)_
> keinen Bedarf für Änderungen sehen
> „Wir wollten doch zusammen ins Kino?“ – „Kein Bedarf!“ (salopp; _ich bin daran nicht interessiert_)
> Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs
> *bei* Bedarf _(im Bedarfsfall) _eine Tablette einnehmen
> [je] *nach* Bedarf _(wie man es braucht)_


Falls dein letzter Satz ein Beleg dafür sein soll, dass "Bedarf nach" korrekt ist, liegst du falsch:

{(je) *nach*} Bedarf  ≠ Bedarf (haben) *nach *..... 

Edit: 


> *Duden*
> 
> der Bedarf *an* Vitaminen
> seinen Bedarf [*an* Lebensmitteln] decken
> [keinen] Bedarf *an*/(Kaufmannssprache in etwas haben _(etwas [nicht] brauchen, benötigen)_


----------



## berndf

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Bedarf = Verlangen nach spezifischen Produkten/Gütern, um die eigenen Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen


Nein, nicht das _Verlangen_, sondern das _Mittel_ ein Bedürfnis zu befriedigen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Bedarf nach Pasta. 😊


Der _Bedarf an_ Pasta oder die _Nachfrage nach_ Pasta. Bei _Bedürfnis_ gibt es meist keine Präposition. Da hängt vorwiegend ein Infinitiv- oder Dass-Satz ohne Korrelat (_danach_) von ab. Mit der Präposition _nach _kann man _Bedürfnis_ aber auf abstrakte Substantive beziehen (z. B. _ein Bedürfnis nach Ruhe, Nähe, Schlaf, Einsamkeit, Liebe etc._).


----------

